# van der Wiel al PSG



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2012)

Domani visite mediche e poi firmerà un contratto di quattro anni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

Quanto lo hanno pagato?


----------



## herbertkilpin (1 Settembre 2012)

Mah. Io non capisco piu ne il PSG ne Carletto. Cioè... prima decide che il capitano sarà Jallet che a lui piace molto (e ne ha ragione) poi compra Van Der Wiel e quindi deduco che Jallet giocherà di meno (ed è il capitano). Il vice è Sakho che Ancelotti non vede, il "terzo" è Menez che non è titolare sempre. Boh. 
Ma prendere Corchia dal Sochaux no eh?


----------



## pennyhill (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quanto lo hanno pagato?



Pare 6 milioni. Più o meno 3,5 a stagione per il giocatore.


----------



## sheva90 (1 Settembre 2012)

Bel colpo, lo volevo da noi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Pare 6 milioni. Più o meno 3,5 a stagione per il giocatore.



6 mln? O___O Ma prenderlo noi?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Settembre 2012)

Ottimo giocatore. E anche il prezzo non è folle.


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

che colpo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Settembre 2012)

Giocatore mediocre a mio avviso


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2012)

Giocatorino da Playstation.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2012)

Giocatore nella media. Ha un bel cognome però devo dire.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Giocatore nella media. Ha un bel cognome però devo dire.



si ha un cognome potente


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 6 mln? O___O Ma prenderlo noi?



Per fare cosa?  Abbiamo De Sciglio


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2012)

terzino discreto..strapompato dai media dal Mondiale in poi


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2012)

Infatti io mi guardo intorno e vedo tanti terzini ben sponsorizzati ma che poi alla fine sono parecchio normali. Per questo dico che De Sciglio ha ottime potenzialità per diventare un buonissimo terzino e sopratutto a costo zero. Ha solo bisogno di fare esperienza.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

http://www.psg.fr/fr/Actus/003001/Article/58993/Gregory-Van-der-Wiel-4-ans-au-Paris-Saint-Germain


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Settembre 2012)

3.5 mln a stagione


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (13 Settembre 2012)

herbertkilpin ha scritto:


> Mah. Io non capisco piu ne il PSG ne Carletto. Cioè... prima decide che il capitano sarà Jallet che a lui piace molto (e ne ha ragione) poi compra Van Der Wiel e quindi deduco che Jallet giocherà di meno (ed è il capitano). Il vice è Sakho che Ancelotti non vede, il "terzo" è Menez che non è titolare sempre. Boh.
> Ma prendere Corchia dal Sochaux no eh?


Questo è un acquisto che francamente fatico a capire pure io.
e' vero che sulle fasce avevamo bisogno di rinforzi o meglio di ricambi anche dopo la partenza di Ceara , però un giocatore così finisce inevitabilmente per togliere spazio a Jallet, sul quale mi son ricreduto parecchio...
e poi non dovevano prendere un giovane francese?
Bah...


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2012)

Tra l'altro Jallet >>>>>>>>>>>>>> VdW


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2012)

Dovevano prendere qualcuno a sinistra piuttosto e almeno uno in mezzo al campo.
Avendo Jallet, dello sponsorizzatissimo VdW non se ne sentiva il bisogno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Settembre 2012)

mezzo giocatore,avrà un buon procuratore..mah..uno dei pochi olandesi coi piedi non dico come ferri da stiro ma quasi..al pari di abate se non peggio


----------

